# Thinking of building a contender for hogs



## Rays123 (Feb 2, 2009)

im thinking about building a contender for mostly hog hunting how would i get started? suggested caliber? any tips would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 2, 2009)

7X30 waters,35 remington,44 magnum,357 maXimum,and on and on  the sky is your limit


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 2, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> 7X30 waters,35 remington,44 magnum,357 maXimum,and on and on  the sky is your limit


what are those in your avatar?


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 2, 2009)

carbine or pistol just start looking for a frame then add a barrel and stock/grip


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 2, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> what are those in your avatar?



Both Encores  308 and 243


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 2, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> Both Encores  308 and 243



so i think ive narrowed my calibers down to 30-30, 308 or 30/06 wat are the pros/cons of each one


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 2, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> so i think ive narrowed my calibers down to 30-30, 308 or 30/06 wat are the pros/cons of each one



308  & 30/06 = encore only the contender frame is not designed for their high pressure 30-30 and 7X30 are contender calibers


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 2, 2009)

I have in hand Ed's Contenders current barrel list as of 1/21/09  what ya looking for??????


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 2, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> 308  & 30/06 = encore only the contender frame is not designed for their high pressure 30-30 and 7X30 are contender calibers



after some further research i just descovered that right before you told me but i think im goin with encore


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 2, 2009)

Ed is selling new 308 & 30=06 15" barrels for $215 + shipping price is hard to beat unless you find a complete handgun in GA for less-- Ed is TOP NOTCH on his barrels- I have bought several custom shop barrels from him


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 2, 2009)

The Encore is going to be more expensive than a Contender and for a pistol there really isn't much of a benefit with the Encore.  Yes you can shoot normal "bolt gun" calibers in the Encore, but with the 15" barrel, you lose performance.  For example, you can get almost as much velocity from a 30-30AI in a Contender as you can get shooting a .308 in an Encore.  Same thing with the 7-30 in a Contender and a 7mm-08 in the Encore.  With the Encore there just isn't enough barrel to burn all the powder, so performance suffers.  It is even more pronounced with the long action rounds, such as the 30-06 or .270.  Lastly, the recoil for those rifle rounds is pretty stout.  Recoil on the 7-30 or 30-30 is tolerable.
So, with the Encore, you have a heavier, more expensive gun that doesn't use the full potential of the round.
One more thing is that the old style Contender (G1) triggers are adjustable and very easy to work on.  The G2s and Encores are not too bad to work on, but you have to work on them, you can't just adjust them.

My recommendation is to go with a used old-style Contender in 30-30, unless you reload.  If that is the case then go with a 30-30AI.  You can shoot regular 30-30s in it, but then load up to pretty good levels for the "big ones".


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 2, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> The Encore is going to be more expensive than a Contender and for a pistol there really isn't much of a benefit with the Encore.  Yes you can shoot normal "bolt gun" calibers in the Encore, but with the 15" barrel, you lose performance.  For example, you can get almost as much velocity from a 30-30AI in a Contender as you can get shooting a .308 in an Encore.  Same thing with the 7-30 in a Contender and a 7mm-08 in the Encore.  With the Encore there just isn't enough barrel to burn all the powder, so performance suffers.  It is even more pronounced with the long action rounds, such as the 30-06 or .270.  Lastly, the recoil for those rifle rounds is pretty stout.  Recoil on the 7-30 or 30-30 is tolerable.
> So, with the Encore, you have a heavier, more expensive gun that doesn't use the full potential of the round.
> One more thing is that the old style Contender (G1) triggers are adjustable and very easy to work on.  The G2s and Encores are not too bad to work on, but you have to work on them, you can't just adjust them.
> 
> My recommendation is to go with a used old-style Contender in 30-30, unless you reload.  If that is the case then go with a 30-30AI.  You can shoot regular 30-30s in it, but then load up to pretty good levels for the "big ones".


 ??? WHO SAID THAT??  but still a 7X30 waters or 35 remington is stout medicine as is the 357 MAX


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Feb 3, 2009)

44 mag is hog medicine for sure.........2 x glass


----------



## hunter44a (Feb 3, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> The Encore is going to be more expensive than a Contender and for a pistol there really isn't much of a benefit with the Encore.  Yes you can shoot normal "bolt gun" calibers in the Encore, but with the 15" barrel, you lose performance.  For example, you can get almost as much velocity from a 30-30AI in a Contender as you can get shooting a .308 in an Encore.  Same thing with the 7-30 in a Contender and a 7mm-08 in the Encore.  With the Encore there just isn't enough barrel to burn all the powder, so performance suffers.  It is even more pronounced with the long action rounds, such as the 30-06 or .270.  Lastly, the recoil for those rifle rounds is pretty stout.  Recoil on the 7-30 or 30-30 is tolerable.
> So, with the Encore, you have a heavier, more expensive gun that doesn't use the full potential of the round.
> One more thing is that the old style Contender (G1) triggers are adjustable and very easy to work on.  The G2s and Encores are not too bad to work on, but you have to work on them, you can't just adjust them.
> 
> My recommendation is to go with a used old-style Contender in 30-30, unless you reload.  If that is the case then go with a 30-30AI.  You can shoot regular 30-30s in it, but then load up to pretty good levels for the "big ones".



Hey Handgun I have a 30/30AI. What loads do you like for deer/hogs/bear. Thanks, Andy


----------



## jfinch (Feb 3, 2009)

Surprised that the 357 maximum is mentioned but not the 445 supermag.  I have a 44 mag carbine barrel that I have considered rechambering several times to 445 Supermag but have never pulled the trigger on it.  I think it would hit hogs like Thors hammer.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 3, 2009)

hunter44a said:


> Hey Handgun I have a 30/30AI. What loads do you like for deer/hogs/bear. Thanks, Andy



Andy, I like IMR-3031 and H4198 for the 30-30AI using 125 grain bullets.  Start with the max load listed for the regular 30-30 as a starting point and work up from there.  That will give you a good hog/deer round.

For bear I would step up to the 150-160 grain bullet range.



jfinch said:


> Surprised that the 357 maximum is mentioned but not the 445 supermag.  I have a 44 mag carbine barrel that I have considered rechambering several times to 445 Supermag but have never pulled the trigger on it.  I think it would hit hogs like Thors hammer.



The 445 SM will hit hogs like a lightning bolt from God, but it will also whack your wrist like a Catholic nun!  In a lighter gun like the Contender the 445 SM has some pretty stout recoil, so a brake would be in order, which makes hunting a pain because with a brake, hearing protection is mandatory.


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 3, 2009)

Get a 45-70 for the contender and you will not be under gunned


----------



## fishtail (Feb 3, 2009)

W4DSB said:


> Get a 45-70 for the contender and you will not be under gunned



Reload with 300gr JHP.


----------



## bowhntr (Feb 3, 2009)

*Hog wackin Contender*







I like some of the calibers everybody has mentioned for taking of hogs buuuttt I bought a barrel that is a rechamber of a .35 Remington to a .35x444 . This is not the .358JDJ but a different shoulder called the .358 Alpo . This is a 225 grain BT and the barrel has a muzzle break.


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 3, 2009)

bowhntr said:


> [/IMG]I like some of the calibers everybody has mentioned for taking of hogs buuuttt I bought a barrel that is a rechamber of a .35 Remington to a .35x444 . This is not the .358JDJ but a different shoulder called the .358 Alpo .



Who did the ALPO rechamber? this is one David White was 
working on and just wondering if it is one of his.
He did a 44 mag to a 444 Marlin for me a couple of years ago


----------



## bowhntr (Feb 3, 2009)

I do believe this was rechambered by David White .


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 3, 2009)

W4DSB said:


> Get a 45-70 for the contender and you will not be under gunned



i like my wrist not broke


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 3, 2009)

if anybodys got a contender frame they wanna sale for a reasonable price PM me


----------



## hunter44a (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Handgun. I like a 165 gr BTSP with H4895. Real accurate though I haven't shot anything with it.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 4, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> if anybodys got a contender frame they wanna sale for a reasonable price PM me



I don't have one for you, but I will keep my eyes open for one.  They do show up from time to time.

I will also swing by my local pawn shop.  Last time I was in there (which was a while ago, I will admit) they had a Contender with a .35 Rem barrel for sale.  If they still have it, I am sure you could work a good deal with them.


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 4, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> I don't have one for you, but I will keep my eyes open for one.  They do show up from time to time.
> 
> I will also swing by my local pawn shop.  Last time I was in there (which was a while ago, I will admit) they had a Contender with a .35 Rem barrel for sale.  If they still have it, I am sure you could work a good deal with them.



sounds good let me know. ive been all around the canton pawn shops and no luck yet


----------



## Darrell H (Feb 4, 2009)

Lot's of good choices mentioned.  I see you've settled on a Contender frame.  Have you settled on a cartridge/chambering for your first barrel yet? (yes, there will be more )


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 4, 2009)

Darrell H said:


> Lot's of good choices mentioned.  I see you've settled on a Contender frame.  Have you settled on a cartridge/chambering for your first barrel yet? (yes, there will be more )



i think im goin with either a 30-30AI or 7x30 waters


----------



## Darrell H (Feb 4, 2009)

You will be well served with either chambering.  I have a 14" 30-30 AI and a 15" 7-30 Improved.  I'm shooting 150 grain bullets in the 30-30 AI at 2400 fps into sub MOA groups.  The 7-30 Improved spits out 120's at 2600 fps and is unbelievably accurate.


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Feb 4, 2009)

*   I would second what Darrell said ... 30/30 AI or 7/30 Waters would be hard to beat in a Contender format. I have three 7/30's and two 30/30's .... JAMES*


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ole Georgia Jim said:


> *   I would second what Darrell said ... 30/30 AI or 7/30 Waters would be hard to beat in a Contender format. I have three 7/30's and two 30/30's .... JAMES*



Thanks... So u gonna hook me up with a grip like urs?


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 12, 2009)

welp boys and girls i got laid off yesterday so the projects derailed for a little while


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that sir.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 13, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> welp boys and girls i got laid off yesterday so the projects derailed for a little while



Dude, that sucks.

The great thing about the Contender format though is that you can build in stages.  By the frame, barrel and furniture all separately and spaced out and it isn't as big of a hit to the wallet each time.

I hope you find a new job soon.


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 13, 2009)

good luck on the job search


----------



## gemihur (Feb 1, 2019)

It is Mjolnir. the hammer of Thor!


----------



## tred1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

Use a 17 Ackley Hornet and shoot them behind the ear LOL 35 Remington hard to beat.
Safe shootiing
Doug


----------

